# Spam?



## Anonymous (12 Oktober 2005)

Seit einiger Zeit erhalte ich emails von Mitarbeitern einer Firma, die wohl zu glauben scheinen daß ich ebenfalls Angehöriger dieser Firma bin. Da dies jedoch nicht der Fall ist habe ich über Google die Website dieser Firma gesucht. Da es sich bei ihr um eine "echte" Firma zu handeln scheint (keine Briefkastenfirma) habe ich die dort angegebene email Adresse des Kundenservice genutzt um die Firma darüber zu informieren.

Nach gut 10 Tagen erhielt ich am letzten Freitag endlich eine Antwort mit der Bitte die erhaltenen Mails an die Adresse des Kundenservice weiterzuleiten was ich auch tat. Heute erhielt ich jedoch wieder eine fälschlich an mich gesendete email.

Dies allein würde mich nicht so stören da mein Spamaufkommen dadurch nur minimal erhöht wird... aber da wäre noch die Tatsache, daß einige Mails mit PDF Datein vollgepackt sind. Teilweise enthalten diese Anhänge 3-4 MBs was bei einem POP3 Abruf auch bei schnellen Verbindungen für lange Abrufzeiten sorgt. Ich frage mich nun ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt mich irgendwo sonst zu beschweren da ich diese extrem grossen Anhänge einfach satt habe!  :x 


Die Mails enthalten übrigens alle einen interessanten Rechtshinweis:

*Diese E-Mail und etwaige Anhänge enthalten vertrauliche und/oder rechtlich geschützte Informationen. Wenn Sie nicht der richtige Adressat sind oder diese E-Mail irrtümlich erhalten haben, benachrichtigen Sie bitte den Absender, indem Sie auf diese Nachricht antworten und vernichten Sie anschließend diese Mail und die Anlagen. Das unerlaubte Kopieren sowie die unbefugte Weitergabe und Verbreitung dieser Mail und den Anhängen ist nicht gestattet. (...) kann für durch Viren entstandene Schäden, die über diese Mail übermittelt worden sind, nicht haftbar gemacht werden."*


Die Vermutung, daß die Firma nichts mit diesen Mails zutun hat (gefälschter Absender) liegt natürlich nahe. Deswegen habe ich auch nicht auf diese Mail geantwortet sondern habe statdessen den Kundenservice über die Website kontaktiert. Das Problem jedoch ist, daß sich dieser Kundenservice seitdem nicht wieder bei mir gemeldet hat und ich weiter Mails mit teilweise recht großen Anhängen erhalte! Bei den Anhängen handelt es sich zwar wirklich um PDF Datein und nicht um mittels doppelter Dateiendung getarnte Viren, aber dennoch nervt mich das Ganze.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen habe ich auch nicht auf diese Mail geantwortet sondern habe statdessen den Kundenservice über die Website kontaktiert. Das Problem jedoch ist, daß sich dieser Kundenservice seitdem nicht wieder bei mir gemeldet hat und ich weiter Mails mit teilweise recht großen Anhängen erhalte! Bei den Anhängen handelt es sich zwar wirklich um PDF Datein und nicht um mittels doppelter Dateiendung getarnte Viren, aber dennoch nervt mich das Ganze.


Wenn auf die Kundenservice Mailadresse nicht reagiert wird, dann empfiehlt es sich, bei der Firma anzurufen und mit der IT Abteilung bzw dem Helpdesk der Firma das Problem im persönlichen Gespräch zu erörtern. Man wird dich möglicherweise um die E-Mail samt E-Mailheader bitten, weil das eine wertvolle Grundlage für die Untersuchungen ist. Möglicherweise bist du bei denen nämlich versehentlich in einen Verteiler geraten. Übrigens können solche Untersuchungen auch Tage bis zu Wochen dauern, da die Verteiler oft kompliziert aufgebaut sind und man oft nicht auf den ersten Blick sieht, wie die Mailadresse da reingerutscht ist.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (12 Oktober 2005)

Leider macht er Disclaimerwahn auch vor eMails keinen Halt. Unterhaltsam nachzulesen auf http://angstklausel.de/. Die Disclaimer in den eMails sind regelmäßig unwirksam aber dafür manchmal unterhaltsam.

In vielen Firmen werden und wurden IT-Sicherheitsrichtlinien erarbeitet. Da man von der Arbeit dieser Kommissionen sonst nichts merkt und sieht, zwingt man die Mitarbeiter zum Einbau dieser hochpeinlichen Hinweise.

Nebelwolf

*Hinweis:* Diese Information ist ausschließlich fuer die adressierte Person bzw. den adressierten Personenkreis oder die Organisation bestimmt und könnte vertrauliches und/oder privilegiertes Material enthalten. Personen oder Organisationen, für die diese Information nicht bestimmt ist, ist es nicht gestattet, diese zu lesen, erneut zu uebertragen, zu verbreiten, anderweitig zu verwenden oder sich durch sie veranlasst zu sehen, Maßnahmen irgendeiner Art zu ergreifen. Sollten Sie diese Nachricht irrtümlich erhalten haben, bitten wir Sie, sich mit dem Absender in Verbindung zu setzen und das Material von Ihrem Computer zu löschen.


----------



## Timster (12 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ... Die Vermutung, daß die Firma nichts mit diesen Mails zutun hat (gefälschter Absender) liegt natürlich nahe. ...


Sind die Anhänge Werbung? Falls nein, würde ich erstmal davon ausgehen, dass hier tatsächlich eine Verwechslung vorliegt. Ob der Absender gefälscht ist, lässt sich sehr oft anhand einer Analyse des Mailheaders feststellen (Whois-Abfrage).


----------



## Anonymous (2 November 2005)

Die Anhänge sind keine Werbung.

Aber jetzt zu dem Grund warum ich mich hier wieder melde. Nachdem ich die komplette Maildomain der betroffenen Firma auf meine Blacklist gesetzt habe und ich so den Empfang jeglicher Mail dieser Firma verweigere habe ich endlich Ruhe.

Leider scheint jetzt ein Vertragspartner dieser Firma zu denken, daß ich dort arbeiten würde und hat mir gerade einen riesigen Anhang mit gescannten Verträgen und Geschäftstabellen zugeschickt.


----------



## Reducal (2 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ... hat mir gerade einen riesigen Anhang mit gescannten Verträgen und Geschäftstabellen zugeschickt.


Sein Problem oder evtl. eines für die Konkurenz - reine Verhandlungssache.  :lol:


----------

